
Forget standing desks: to stay healthy, you've got to move all day - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/feb/06/exercise-health-move-all-day-standing-desk
======
bigmit37
Has anyone managed to do this? It feels like we need 3-4 hours of light
exercise at the very least. I am trying to stay active while programming but
it is hard to concentrate.

